# MM Chili Fresco Line



## Jwatson (Feb 21, 2011)

I am thinking of trying some fresh juice for my next batch of wine, a chardonnay. I would eventually like to try grapes, but figure I should start out with a juice bucket. MM carries a Chili fresco line that is available in April. I have read the instructions and it seems pretty close to making a kit wine, except for the thawing and some other details. How does this fresco line compare to its Meglioli, or its masters edition chardonnay? If there is not much difference between the wines, should I just go for it and try a bucket of grapes?


----------



## robie (Feb 22, 2011)

Does the Fresco line come with all the chemicals, like a regular kit?
Since you are talking white wine (chardonnay), getting the grapes would not benefit you much, as you would immediately press off the grapes anyway.
Since it is frozen, it sounds like it doesn't have all the preservatives, which the other metioned kits have. Sounds like fresh frozen, straight juice, which you probably could not beat it.

Good choice if you ask me.


----------



## Jwatson (Feb 23, 2011)

The fresco line is already inoculated with yeast. It comes frozen to your door. M & M grape company carries the line. All you have to do is remove the seal, let thaw, and it will start fermenting on its own. Sounds easy enough.

I don't believe any chemicals are added, since it comes frozen.

Thanks for the advice...I plan on ordering it.


----------



## vcasey (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe the product is from Mosti and M&amp;M grape distributes it so if you give George a call he can most likely give you the details. I think he may have or still does sell it at one time. My understanding was the juice/must has already been adjusted for acid and such and inoculated with the yeast so all you need to do is let it thaw and as the temps raise the yeasties go to work.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought two buckets. Chilean Carmenere and Merlot.


----------



## robie (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd love to buy some of theses, but my understanding is one has to pick up the buckets at Georges... I live 700 miles from George's!!! It's a great offer, but not worth a special trip of over 1400 miles.


----------



## Pablo (May 5, 2011)

I picked up my two buckets on Tuesday. They are bubbling away now.


----------



## grapeman (May 5, 2011)

Hey, that sounds great. Good luck Pablo!


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2011)

Keep us posted on how they turn out!


----------



## Bartman (May 7, 2011)

Like Pablo, I picked up a bucket of the Chilean Cabernet on Tuesday from FVW. Since it comes in a six gallon bucket (like the MM Alljuice buckets), it is even easier to get started than a regular kit (no pouring into the primary, no measuring, no yeast to add). Mine came with two packets of oak chips and some labels, but strangely the instructions George said would be included weren't there. No problem though - printed them off the MM website - 'course, this is so simple, I hardly need them (1. primary fermentation in the bucket, 2. rack to carboy with oak chips for secondary at ~1.010 S.G., 3. bulk age with a little K-meta, 4. bottle and age a little more)

After about 30-35 batches, I almost seem to know what I am doing, huh?


----------



## Brent2489 (May 9, 2011)

I got some from my local home brew. When I picked it up it was already bubbling away. 10 days later both (Cabernet and Merlot) are about 0.95. Just transfered into carboys. SMELLS GREAT!!!


----------



## Pablo (May 10, 2011)

I poured mine in to larger buckets. Not enough room for fermentation. I still got a little bit of foam in one airlock. Smells great!


----------



## Bartman (May 10, 2011)

Just racked my cabernet to a carboy this morning. S.G. down to 0.998 - pretty much dry in about 6 days; if I hadn't been so exhausted last night, I would have racked it then. Initially, I considered racking it to my primary bucket but decided to follow the directions which recommended leaving it in the MM bucket. Only issue was that the foam escaped over the edge on day 2-3, losing a teaspoon or so of wine to the tub drain.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 13, 2012)

Pablo and Brent,
Have you bottled the Chili Fresco kits you got back in April? My Cabernet is getting close; I have racked it twice, and about to rack for the last time before bottling at the 1-year point.


----------



## Brent2489 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bottles and in the rack. Having a bottle every couple of weeks. 
Tastes GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Pablo (Jan 16, 2012)

Still in a carboy. Not bottled yet.


----------

